# Nothing shines like Brilliant Black! Post Your BB Pic



## warrenstuart

Triplewax car shampoo, Triplewax car polish, some tyre shine and 2 hours of good old fashioned elbow grease :lol:


























Daughters TT in door reflection!


----------



## andyTT180

It looks lovely mate, can't beat black when its clean 8)


----------



## S16LAD

Love it.... 8) 8) 8) Now get it lowered... :roll:


----------



## Charlie

That is impressive  Sindy is a muppet but I have to agree that it needs beating with the lowering stick.....HARD 

Coincidentally I can help with this


----------



## warrenstuart

Charlie said:


> That is impressive  Sindy is a muppet but I have to agree that it needs beating with the lowering stick.....HARD
> 
> Coincidentally I can help with this


 :lol: yes i know it does and i don't want to slam it as i'm too old for that and too many speed bumps around here too so 20mm-ish would do i reckon.
The rear springs have a little corrosion so it could be the next move i reckon.
The 19s make it worse too, i think i need to swap wheels with my daughter until i get it sorted as hers has the sports suspension (car in pic with 18" old style RSTTs) and ours has the standard suspension option, at an extra £400 when it was new, why did the owner do that????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dsm1113

Very nice shine!


----------



## warrenstuart

Washed and waxed today so took another couple of pics (20mm lower than the last pics too)...










I just missed the sun with this one or it would have been brighter than this (oh and any suggestions what the hell i'm doing with my face gratefully received, i look like i'm holding a wasp in my mouth :lol: Excuse the winter car washing attire too)


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Very nice! Can't beat black when it's all clean and shiny!


----------



## welshboyo

stunning job mate i used to run a valeting business and would give you a job straight away lol. like you said cant beat black cars when their polished but i would say that as i have a black tt.


----------



## warrenstuart

Thanks guys, i think it needs claying in the spring to hit real perfection but i'm not that keen that i would do it this time of year :lol:

Come on folks post up some pics of your Brilliant Black TT and let's outshine all of the other colours!


----------



## Camyam

If you insist


----------



## dtsdesignz

And mine, all Autoglym for me.


----------



## WashyTT

All the black tts look lush


----------



## qs950

OMG - that is some result. Will have to get into proper cleaning, sorry detailing :wink: - New Year's resolution :?


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

WashyTT said:


> All the black tts look lush


I agree  here is mine:


----------



## WashyTT

Designerdave is that a qs?


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

WashyTT said:


> Designerdave is that a qs?


Hey, no it is a 225 with QS alloys


----------



## warrenstuart

Some great photos so far, keep em coming.

dtsdesignz i like the B&W photo, i must get a decent camera one day!


----------



## toonmal

My baby


----------



## 14N-TT

Warren, I know you're local to me mate. If I ever see your car parked up anywhere, I'm not gonna park anywhere near it! :lol:

No matter how clean my car is, it's always gonna look filthy parked next to yours 

Great work guys. Which colour is best for the TT? Hmmm, did AC/DC write:

a) Back in Red
b) Back in Moro Blue
c) Back in Avus Silver
d) Back in Black.

I rest my case [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## ian222

I agree


----------



## warrenstuart

14N-TT said:


> Warren, I know you're local to me mate. If I ever see your car parked up anywhere, I'm not gonna park anywhere near it! :lol:
> 
> No matter how clean my car is, it's always gonna look filthy parked next to yours


 :lol: You never know some shine might rub off onto yours!
I'm walking distance from Halesowen Audi so if your car is ever in there send me a PM and come and get a decent cup of coffee 

More nice pics guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jays_225

ian222 said:


> I agree


I'm in love with your car [smiley=sweetheart.gif] speedlines (if thats wat thos alloys r called?) look the nuts on every audi going!


----------



## Guzi

warrenstuart said:


> Triplewax car shampoo, Triplewax car polish, some tyre shine and 2 hours of good old fashioned elbow grease :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughters TT in door reflection!


cracking job there, looks amazing! And i'm from team Silver!


----------



## warrenstuart

I like silver, i've had 2 silver cars in the past and even though black is best when it's all clean and polished silver is soooo much more practical :wink:


----------



## patje007




----------



## Camyam

Where's your roll hoops :?


----------



## patje007

Camyam said:


> Where's your roll hoops :?


they fell off ...


----------



## Camyam

patje007 said:


> Camyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your roll hoops :?
> 
> 
> 
> they fell off ...
Click to expand...

 Like your heads if you roll it  ( i did read your earlier posts though  )


----------



## dtsdesignz

warrenstuart said:


> Some great photos so far, keep em coming.
> 
> dtsdesignz i like the B&W photo, i must get a decent camera one day!


I shot this off my iPhone 4 and then used a filter on an app called snapseed, it makes it look far more arty!

I should get my DSLR out, but the neighbours already think I have OCD with the car!!!


----------



## Matt B

I know it looks like its mainly green - but its black


----------



## paul4281

Autoglym wash & wax

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716833,0.979530
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemoid

Matt B said:


> I know it looks like its mainly green - but its black


thats some serious reflection..nice


----------



## CSMatt




----------



## shauny3779

ian222 said:


> I agree


That is one wet look mate!! What products were used to achieve that finish? :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer




----------



## ChallonaTTer




----------



## ChallonaTTer




----------



## ChallonaTTer

oops! Not sure how to put multiple pics in one post yet :?


----------



## ian222

shauny3779 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one wet look mate!! What products were used to achieve that finish? :lol:
Click to expand...

Just trying to think on what my detailer used, i think it was a 3m polish of some sort and swissvax wax. He is coming to do it again in April and using crystal rock on it now i cant wait to see that stuff at over £800 a tub.


----------



## warrenstuart

ian222 said:


> shauny3779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one wet look mate!! What products were used to achieve that finish? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to think on what my detailer used, i think it was a 3m polish of some sort and swissvax wax. He is coming to do it again in April and using crystal rock on it now i cant wait to see that stuff at over £800 a tub.
Click to expand...

It does look the bollocks mate i have to say, not just the shine but tastefully modified too. What are the wheels and what size?
Try and do some before, during & after pics when your detailer comes in April.


----------



## Typhhon




----------



## ian222

19" bbs speedlines.

I will get some good pics for you mate.


----------



## warrenstuart

ian222 said:


> 19" bbs speedlines.
> 
> I will get some good pics for you mate.


That's brill it'll be good to see the results.
Just checked your garage and those wheels look soooo much better than the black ones 

Cars hadn't been washed for 3 weeks so had a real good go today and used some Autoglym Super Resin polish for the first time, hard work to apply but buffs up quite easily with nice results. Going to have a go at claying when the weather picks up to get rid of the tiny sticky speckles on the front. This is getting obsessive! :?


----------



## ScoobyTT

warrenstuart said:


> Going to have a go at claying when the weather picks up to get rid of the tiny sticky speckles on the front. This is getting obsessive! :?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 
They're surely tar. You don't need to drag whatever's stuck to your paint all over it. You can clean tar and iron deposits off your paint chemically. There is almost literally zero need for clay, it's just an epic "bro science" fad.


----------



## ian222

ScoobyTT said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> They're surely tar. You don't need to drag whatever's stuck to your paint all over it. You can clean tar and iron deposits off your paint chemically. There is almost literally zero need for clay, it's just an epic "bro science" fad.


Yeah but why put chemicals on your car when the clay bar does it? If you speak to detailers i bet they swear by clay bars.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Because using solutions that will dissolve contaminants doesn't require dragging the particles that you're trying to get off/out of the paint across the paint. Lubricated or not, if clay picks up something that will mar the paint it'll mar the paint. There's a lot of bolony on the net about needing to clay paintwork every so often and it simply isn't true or necessary.

To quote Zymol, "use gently and only for emergency service", for things such as moderate abrasions, bird droppings, light oxidation and etching... not for picking stuck bits from the surface, which is what Warren was going to use it for.


----------



## warrenstuart

I would say they are tar deposits as i just nick some of them off with my nail, it's only the bonnet and front bumper really that needs something doing but they're not bad by any means, it's just that the rest of the car is like a mirror and i'm getting OCD :lol: 
I can see the point about dragging things across the paintwork though as the downside to such a high gloss finish is how easily it marks :?

Any more thoughts welcome here??

Warren.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Dry weekend for a change :lol: nice to spend some time on the car without getting rained off :lol:


----------



## burns

At last year's German Car Show:










Hoping for an even better finish this year.


----------



## 14N-TT

Thought this might be a good place to ask....

How many 'blacks' are there for the Mk1? I see them referred to as brilliant black, ebony black, phantom black (and that's just on this thread  ). There's probably even more - raven black for instance!

How many different types of black are there :?:


----------



## warrenstuart

Ours is Brilliant Black, my daughters is Raven Black and i think there is one other "official" black colour too. I think Brilliant Black is the only flat colour black though.
I bet someone has the definitive answer??


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

For Warren...I think the chemical version of the ubiquitous clay bar is a product like IronX - it will remove tar and any ferrous products bonded to your paint, but that's about it. Clay bar has it's place in your detailing arsenal though and if used sensibly won't damage your paint. I'm certainly not ready to consign my bars to history.

If tar spots are your problem, then use white spirit...I have during my detailing days. It won't damage your paint (unless it's finished in Dulux  ) a wash after and the jobs done. It'll save messing up your clay bar too.

There is a guide to using one in the stickies, though written a few years ago, the advice in there is still valid 

Though not Brilliant Black and not even a TT, a few gratuitous shots of a "shiney black" on Mrs J-i-a-B's weekend toy




























Dave


----------



## warrenstuart

Hi Dave, hope you're well mate?
Thanks for the advice, i never thought of white spirit and i have some of that in the garage so i'll give it a go next time. As i posted above it's far from bad but i know where the little imperfections are, this is sooooo turning OCD!
I'll read through the stickie about claying too.

Keep the BB pics coming 

Warren.


----------



## J_R_X

Not really that shiny yet, but black and goodlooking.. :wink:


----------



## TTchan

They all look lush 8)

Heres my boy...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VaderTTS

Here's mine TTS BLACK EDITION, shot in RAW and processed in LIGHTROOM 3 with a BW HDR preset


----------



## burns

Couldn't resist some recent snaps! 8)

Sexy beading shot:









Yummmm:


----------



## merlin c

everyone thinks mine is black so might as well post her here................





























Ha Ha Hijacked by lovely Moro Blue [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## burns

Oi, get off with yer Moro Blue imposter! [smiley=rifle.gif]

Mods! Mods! Get him!!!


----------



## warrenstuart

burns said:


> Oi, get off with yer Moro Blue imposter! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Mods! Mods! Get him!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c

burns said:


> Oi, get off with yer Moro Blue imposter! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Mods! Mods! Get him!!!


Your not really going to take on the ROCKERS, you'll get bitch slapped!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## burns

merlin c said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, get off with yer Moro Blue imposter! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Mods! Mods! Get him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your not really going to take on the ROCKERS, you'll get bitch slapped!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=knife.gif]
Click to expand...

Hmmm, note to self, watch Quadrophenia again soon. 8)

Just 'cos you've reminded me of a very cool film doesn't excuse your Moro invasion on the BB thread though! [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

Burns your car is bright white    oh sorry it's the bloody reflection of the sun 8) 8) 8) 
As I have said before, nothing can beat a well presented black, it's just a shame that it will put you in the funny farm trying to keep it half decent [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTchan

After a little rain today....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## merlin c

burns said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, get off with yer Moro Blue imposter! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Mods! Mods! Get him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your not really going to take on the ROCKERS, you'll get bitch slapped!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=knife.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, note to self, watch Quadrophenia again soon. 8)
> 
> Just 'cos you've reminded me of a very cool film doesn't excuse your Moro invasion on the BB thread though! [smiley=smash.gif]
Click to expand...

 Don't you mean Quattrophenia with Metallica blasting out on the Bose sytstem [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] .........Yea. sweet.


----------



## burns

bigsyd said:


> Burns your car is bright white    oh sorry it's the bloody reflection of the sun 8) 8) 8)
> As I have said before, nothing can beat a well presented black, it's just a shame that it will put you in the funny farm trying to keep it half decent [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thanks Syd - compliments from you are praise indeed! 



merlin c said:


> Don't you mean Quattrophenia with Metallica blasting out on the Bose sytstem [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] .........Yea. sweet.


Nicely done! I like your style! 8)

Just not your Moro style! :twisted:


----------



## merlin c

burns said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burns your car is bright white    oh sorry it's the bloody reflection of the sun 8) 8) 8)
> As I have said before, nothing can beat a well presented black, it's just a shame that it will put you in the funny farm trying to keep it half decent [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Syd - compliments from you are praise indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean Quattrophenia with Metallica blasting out on the Bose sytstem [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] .........Yea. sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicely done! I like your style! 8)
> 
> Just not your Moro style! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the backhanded compliment, but its true that what I and Moro Blue have in common is ,,,,,,,STYLE!! 8) :roll:


----------



## burns

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mk1quatro

Gave mine a polish today here's the bonnet


----------



## warrenstuart




----------



## Loyd Marshall

I love black cars, but only when they are cleaned and polished! Some very nice and clean TTs in here... making my decision to get a black one quite easy!


----------



## SteveTDCi

here's one of ours  i'm just getting ready to take some wet and dry to the door panel, although this weekend has bee tidying up the boot shuts and the inner wings


----------



## patje007




----------



## ChallonaTTer

Managed a wash and wax(harly wax) before the heavens opened up


----------



## stu_tt

Gave the Black Pearl a clean then took a pic or two. These are two of my current faves .....










and as the sun began to drop over the horizon










stu )


----------



## warrenstuart

Loyd Marshall said:


> I love black cars, but only when they are cleaned and polished! Some very nice and clean TTs in here... making my decision to get a black one quite easy!


All of the blacks are nice but the shine on Brilliant Black makes it such a head-turner 



stu_tt said:


> Gave the Black Pearl a clean then took a pic or two.


Nice wheels Stu, what size are they and do you have spacers fitted??


----------



## stu_tt

19" ET35 with slim spacers fitted, need to get them out a bit but it's complicated....

perhaps we can catch up when you have a spare hour, last time I saw you was Piggy's 40th at the Legion !!

stu


----------



## warrenstuart

stu_tt said:


> 19" ET35 with slim spacers fitted, need to get them out a bit but it's complicated....
> 
> perhaps we can catch up when you have a spare hour, last time I saw you was Piggy's 40th at the Legion !!
> 
> stu


Ok, so you've obviously clocked who i am then :? PM me :?:


----------



## stu_tt

now if I were to ask you for Driza Bone one night....

c'mon mate, you gotta twig me now..?

stu A


----------



## warrenstuart

stu_tt said:


> now if I were to ask you for Driza Bone one night....
> 
> c'mon mate, you gotta twig me now..?
> 
> stu A


Driza Bone - Real Love, wot a tune... that sadly doesn't get on my decks very often these days!

How are you mate? I didn't twig but my wife did almost instantly yesterday.
It's a small world at times isn't it. Yes we must meet up one day and compare TT notes (very sad) and reminisce about old times and Beau Jollys wine bar etc :lol:


----------



## Danny396

After todays wash


----------



## stu_tt

warrenstuart said:


> stu_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> now if I were to ask you for Driza Bone one night....
> 
> c'mon mate, you gotta twig me now..?
> 
> stu A
> 
> 
> 
> Driza Bone - Real Love, wot a tune... that sadly doesn't get on my decks very often these days!
> 
> How are you mate? I didn't twig but my wife did almost instantly yesterday.
> It's a small world at times isn't it. Yes we must meet up one day and compare TT notes (very sad) and reminisce about old times and Beau Jollys wine bar etc :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm good thanks, nice to see you have good taste in cars as well as music !! we must get our local rep to sort a meet out. Sun at Romsley has proven popular...

see you soon

stu


----------



## forest

stu_tt said:


> we must get our local rep to sort a meet out. Sun at Romsley has proven popular...


Sounds a plan


----------



## warrenstuart

I've missed the last 2 that Phil has organised, must get him to arrange them on a night when i'm free :?

Washed, polished and a few more pics 8)


----------



## stu_tt

looking good, mate ....muchus shine-us. I need to source a really good wax, something to bring out the shine and the fleck; no point it being pearlescent otherwise... :?

will def catch up soon, even if not on a meet.

take care mate

stu


----------



## stu_tt

forest said:


> stu_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> we must get our local rep to sort a meet out. Sun at Romsley has proven popular...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a plan
Click to expand...

Hi mate, need to sort something - got so much to ask you - I bought a Lumix G3.....     .....and a Megs G220.....it's all happening :lol:

stu


----------



## forest

stu_tt said:


> Hi mate, need to sort something - got so much to ask you - I bought a Lumix G3.....     .....and a Megs G220.....it's all happening :lol:
> 
> stu


Nice one Stu, we'll have to find a quiet corner and hold an evening surgery 

I'll have a read about the G3, I think the Lumix are a decent bit of kit, I've been impressed with my FZ100. Hopefully we will catch up soon and put the world right :wink:


----------



## TTchan

Checked the weather on my phone and it said no rain...so i washed dried and polished my car and then 5 mins later it poured down lol very annoyed with this weather :evil:

Couple of pics using instagram



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NaughTTy

A few of mine (although taken over a year ago IIRC)


----------



## burns

Now THAT is looking good! It's certainly what I shall be aspiring to this summer! 8)


----------



## SteveTDCi

I've been working on mine .... not fancy picture editing, straight from the SD card


----------



## ragnar

Here's my brilliant black;


----------



## jossytt

beautiful 8)


----------



## daztheblue1976

thought i would pop mine on here too


----------



## ragnar

Daz, nice rims! What size are they?

Have you polished your headlight covers? They look rather smart - maybe it's just the light . . .


----------



## warrenstuart

NaughTTy your car is looking exceptional mate [smiley=sweetheart.gif] what are you using for polishing etc??


----------



## merlin c

warrenstuart said:


> I've missed the last 2 that Phil has organised, must get him to arrange them on a night when i'm free :?
> 
> Washed, polished and a few more pics 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren, is this picture in Wolverhampton because those flats look like the ones I drove passed last week...............Steve


----------



## warrenstuart

merlin c said:


> Warren, is this picture in Wolverhampton because those flats look like the ones I drove passed last week...............Steve


It is, well spotted  I was trying to get an urban theme going but i think my photography skills are a bit  
My sig pic is taken just around the corner, you can see the grafitti wall from the ring road as you head from the Penn exit towards the Chapel Ash exit.
I was killing time whilst my lad was in the Molineux watching the Wolves loose :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

warrenstuart said:


> NaughTTy your car is looking exceptional mate [smiley=sweetheart.gif] what are you using for polishing etc??


Thanks Warren - it's desperately in need of doing again at the moment but it's not too bad.

My routine has been the same for a while now - Wash with Johnsons Baby Bath; clay.. can't remember which :roll: , G220 polisher with Lake Country pads (which I don't like much!); Poorboys swirl remover, Swissol medium cleaner (if necessary) then Menzerna Final Finish. Topped off with Swissol Best of Show - yes, Swissol not Swissvax as it's lasted for years!

Best thing is, the shine lasts for ages so only tend to do this once every 7 or 8 months (or when I can get the time to do it, which isn't very often)


----------



## merlin c

warrenstuart said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren, is this picture in Wolverhampton because those flats look like the ones I drove passed last week...............Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It is, well spotted  I was trying to get an urban theme going but i think my photography skills are a bit
> My sig pic is taken just around the corner, you can see the grafitti wall from the ring road as you head from the Penn exit towards the Chapel Ash exit.
> I was killing time whilst my lad was in the Molineux watching the Wolves loose :lol:
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with those pictures IMHO Warren [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Tell your lad that I have heard on the grapevine that the team at Sandwell are apparently quite good, then stand well back.. [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol: Can he pronounce the new managers name yet?, sounds like old dry swedish bread to me. :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart

merlin c said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren, is this picture in Wolverhampton because those flats look like the ones I drove passed last week...............Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It is, well spotted  I was trying to get an urban theme going but i think my photography skills are a bit
> My sig pic is taken just around the corner, you can see the grafitti wall from the ring road as you head from the Penn exit towards the Chapel Ash exit.
> I was killing time whilst my lad was in the Molineux watching the Wolves loose :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with those pictures IMHO Warren [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Tell your lad that I have heard on the grapevine that the team at Sandwell are apparently quite good, then stand well back.. [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol: Can he pronounce the new managers name yet?, sounds like old dry swedish bread to me. :lol:
Click to expand...

I tell you what he must be the most loyal Wolves supporter there is [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I suggested he should go up the road and he muttered something about a Tesco carrier bag :lol:


----------



## Frankkz

I need MODS!


----------



## mk1quatro

Since the suns came out gave the tt wash. Not drive it since I gave it a polish
Thought looked good for just a wash.


----------



## BaueruTc

warrenstuart said:


> Triplewax car shampoo, Triplewax car polish, some tyre shine and 2 hours of good old fashioned elbow grease :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughters TT in door reflection!


Looks lovely, Need to get the lower grills blackend up though!


----------



## warrenstuart

BaueruTc said:


> Looks lovely, Need to get the lower grills blackend up though!


Grilles are done now, makes quite a difference [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NECC

Reflection shot


----------



## warrenstuart

Is that a shelf full of Auto Glym products?


----------



## NECC

warrenstuart said:


> Is that a shelf full of Auto Glym products?


Yup, i hold some Auto Glym products as when i get walk in customers the general public as for it


----------



## warrenstuart

NECC said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a shelf full of Auto Glym products?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, i hold some Auto Glym products as when i get walk in customers the general public as for it
Click to expand...

Ahh didn't know you had a business going, i thought you had Auto Glym OCD :lol:


----------



## RussZS

Can I cheat and use Dolomite Grey?


DSC07894 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## NaughTTy

One from the weekend:


----------



## TTchan

NaughTTy said:


> One from the weekend:


Wow that's a lovely pic 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

TTchan said:


> Wow that's a lovely pic 8)


Thanks, I was rather pleased with it!


----------



## TT Monkey

If we ever get some sunshine again. I'll polish my TT. Until then all I have is an overcast picture...


----------



## burns

NaughTTy said:


> One from the weekend:


Stunning! 8)


----------



## warrenstuart

NaughTTy said:


> One from the weekend:


Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It would be good to get all of the blacks together at EvenTT12 on Sunday for a quick photo shoot :?:


----------



## chubby 46

Managed to give the car a wash, clay and polish before the lovely british summer rain started again, pleased with the result hopefully get a coat or 2 of wax on it this weekend


----------



## Pppricey




----------



## Rmfx

Wow. I'm looking to buy a mk2 tt in the next week or so. I was on the fence about what colour to get but not anymore!


----------



## Pppricey

NECC said:


> Reflection shot


What have you used on it?


----------



## Pppricey




----------



## warrenstuart

Looking good 8)

Where in Halesowen are you? I'm just up the road from the Audi garage.


----------



## Pppricey

warrenstuart said:


> Looking good 8)
> 
> Where in Halesowen are you? I'm just up the road from the Audi garage.


Colley gate, are you goin to the vag meet in tamworth? It's gonna be big


----------



## warrenstuart

Pppricey said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good 8)
> 
> Where in Halesowen are you? I'm just up the road from the Audi garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Colley gate, are you goin to the vag meet in tamworth? It's gonna be big
Click to expand...

I'll look out for you on my travels  
Didn't know it was on! Just found your post about it and can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTchan

3.5 hours wash and polish and these are the results 




























Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES




----------



## NECC




----------



## NECC

Pppricey said:


> NECC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reflection shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you used on it?
Click to expand...

britemax vantage, 2 coats applied matey


----------



## ChallonaTTer

A quick wash and a wax before the next monsoon hits Edinburgh :lol:


----------



## TTchan

ChallonaTTer said:


> A quick wash and a wax before the next monsoon hits Edinburgh :lol:


That looks fantastic !!!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

TTchan said:


> 3.5 hours wash and polish and these are the results
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your car looks gorgeous too Chantelle  
Nick


----------



## TTchan

ChallonaTTer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 hours wash and polish and these are the results
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Your car looks gorgeous too Chantelle
> Nick
Click to expand...

Thanks nick  It looks ok, I can never get it proper shinning though, blo*dy metallic paint lol :lol:


----------



## forest

Go on then, here's one from me










Iain


----------



## ChallonaTTer

forest said:


> Go on then, here's one from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iain


Absolute stunning car Iain  fantastic photo shot young man! 
Nick [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## forest

Cheers Nick, much appreciated. Especially the young man bit, must go and get these grey highlights taken out


----------



## warrenstuart

Nice pic Iain, i saw the photos stu_tt took at Phils "pint & a bite" too and it looked like black was the domineering colour there :lol: 
I must try and get to one of these meets :?


----------



## JS53MES

Another one


----------



## TTchan

Washed. Dried, cleaned, polished and waxed today ready for audis in the park on Sunday 

Bonnet reflection!









Driver door reflection!









Passenger door reflection!









Beautiful bottom!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Well Chantelle the metallic paint looks bloody good to me! 8) your door reflection shots are ace girl  and i'm liking the pink house as well [smiley=dude.gif] keep up the good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Nick


----------



## forest

Nice one Chantelle, looking goooooooooooooood 8)


----------



## TTchan

Aww thank you both..I used new products this time...I used meguairs 3 step system...it's amazing


----------



## JS53MES

Todays efforts :


----------



## merlin c

JS53MES said:


> Todays efforts :


Looking good james, sweet [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H

Briliant Black - definitely good for some ... interesting reflections :wink:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

First attempt at a reflection shot :lol: apologies in advance on dodgy shorts and jesus sandals,no offence intended! :lol:


----------



## merlin c

ChallonaTTer said:


> First attempt at a reflection shot :lol: apologies in advance on dodgy shorts and jesus sandals,no offence intended! :lol:


 your lamp post is going fall over any day now.. :lol: :lol: Good job polishing her.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChallonaTTer

:lol: :lol:
i need to work on my photo skills methinks! :roll:


----------



## John-H

Nobody spotted what was on mine then? :twisted:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

:lol: EXTERMINATE! :lol:


----------



## GanXteR

John-H said:


> Nobody spotted what was on mine then? :twisted:


i won't ignore you John

it's Dani's car! :lol:


----------



## John-H

ChallonaTTer said:


> :lol: EXTERMINATE! :lol:


You got it! That's one of XUFO's daleks - he runs ThisPlanetEarth website and sells them along with cybermem heads and the odd Tardis


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Spent many a time hiding behind the settee when those buggers came on! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Have a look at his website it's brilliant  :

http://www.thisplanetearth.co.uk


----------



## John-H

GanXteR said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody spotted what was on mine then? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't ignore you John
> 
> it's Dani's car! :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually no - it's XUFO's - another Imola :wink:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

John-H said:


> Have a look at his website it's brilliant  :
> 
> http://www.thisplanetearth.co.uk


Gave me goose bumps!no cheese for me tonight :lol: don't want nightmares :-o


----------



## NECC




----------



## TTchan

NECC said:


>


Look at that shine 8)


----------



## burns

From the German Car Show last week:


----------



## warrenstuart

TTchan said:


> Washed. Dried, cleaned, polished and waxed today ready for audis in the park on Sunday
> 
> Passenger door reflection!


I missed Audis in the park as i was on hols but my daughter went, i'm still waiting to see the pics though :!:

Some nice reflections there Chantelle [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



burns said:


> From the German Car Show last week:


I love this pic [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart

Daughters 225 at Audis In The Park


----------



## ChallonaTTer

"Doon" the shore (again!)she likes the sea breeze :lol:Still not sure about the position of the aerial though [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## RDH

Some awesome examples here!


----------



## paul4281

Autoglym wash & Aqua wax

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

Took this photo of mine at ADI this weekend:


----------



## Pppricey

http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o54 ... ction=view¤t=2229B06D-DAD1-4F81-BA8E-1F91131BBC6D-344-0000000A21B61BEA.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## WashyTT

Here few pics of my car after a good clean and mop using all g3 products and wax


----------



## TTchan

Love it when the rain sits on the car like that


----------



## WashyTT

TTchan said:


> Love it when the rain sits on the car like that


Needs a good polish by a professional polisher i.e myself lol I polish laquered carbon fibre to a very high spec for sports cars so polishing a car easy


----------



## danchiefton

I have always wanted a black car, and finally got a mk1 52 plate tt.... Can't wait to give her a good polish up 

Btw, I know its prob round here somewhere but where Are the paint codes on the car (if the have them) as although mine is black in some lights its got a graphite esque tinge to it.


----------



## WashyTT

danchiefton said:


> I have always wanted a black car, and finally got a mk1 52 plate tt.... Can't wait to give her a good polish up
> 
> Btw, I know its prob round here somewhere but where Are the paint codes on the car (if the have them) as although mine is black in some lights its got a graphite esque tinge to it.


I believe paint codes are in boot by where tyre is or would be not sure if normal tt's have a spare if lift boot liner up it on right hand side on a sticker I think hope this helps


----------



## danchiefton

Cheers, ill have a look.


----------



## dtsdesignz

Boom!


----------



## minimalSoul

Wow guys, awesome color and awesome cars, feeling a bit envy right now


----------



## warrenstuart

minimalSoul said:


> Soon with a quattro


Don't forget to post plenty of pics when you get one... happy days on the way [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## browny1992

My 59 plate mk2 tdi after a quick wash and polish in the cold not bad!


----------



## browny1992

Front view 
Love a back car when clean but shows the tiniest scratch so annoying!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Gave her a much needed wash and a coat of Victorias Concourse wax


----------



## warrenstuart

Very nice, like your wheels


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Thanks warrenstuart,the wheels were on the car when i bought it but were in a terrible state,so had them refurbed as i really like the style and have yet to see a TT in or around Edinburger with them on :roll: 
Nick


----------



## warrenstuart

After the worst of the winter weather (hopefully), work commitments & decorating all 3 black cars were filthy dirty so this weekend i've spent the best part of a day and a half washing, polishing, vaccuming, glass cleaning & tyre shining [smiley=dizzy2.gif] 
I'm no David Bailey but here are a few pics of the end result.














































Warren.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

They all look fantastic warrenstuart  kinda know the graft and dedication it takes to keep multiple cars clean with two daughters and a wife who don't like washing their cars,it's usually left to muggans me to do the business :roll: just as well i like doing it....kinda therapeutic to be honest [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Nick.


----------



## warrenstuart

ChallonaTTer said:



> it's usually left to muggans me to do the business :roll: just as well i like doing it....kinda therapeutic to be honest [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Sounds like you and i are in the same boat! :lol:


----------



## browny1992

Sunday is the designated day of wash for us if the weathers right!


----------



## TTchan

Gave him a wash and polish Saturday, used meguairs 123 step on it 




























And then one pic from today as it was sunny 8)


----------



## warrenstuart

Looking good mate, reflection shots are ace i think.


----------



## TTchan

warrenstuart said:


> Looking good mate, reflection shots are ace i think.


Thank you


----------



## davelincs

Your tt looks good Chantelle , you look knackered on that reflection photo


----------



## warrenstuart

warrenstuart said:


> After the worst of the winter weather (hopefully)


Won't say this again in a hurry... damn snow :evil:


----------



## jhericurls

Here's my TTS, she will be 5 years old this year.

Fresh from just having the windows tinted, midnight on the back and light smoke on the front.

Who said you can't teach a old dog new tricks


----------



## TTchan

davelincs said:


> Your tt looks good Chantelle , you look knackered on that reflection photo


Lol only just seen this :lol: I was shattered, the 123 stuff takes forever :lol: [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTchan

jhericurls said:


> Here's my TTS, she will be 5 years old this year.


Looks lovely and shiny


----------



## daztheblue1976

thank god we got a day without rain had a chance to give my car a proper good clean
firstly washed it then used autoglym clay bar then some autoglym polish topped off with autoglyms hight definition wax!! 

now for the inside


----------



## captainwow

Here's mine on it's old wheels:

















And how it is now:









Got my V6 diffuser sat at home waiting to go on this week, along with doing the reversing light mod and awaiting my V6 spoiler from the group buy  . Needs dropping more, but it's getting there.


----------



## Russ713

My new Brilliant Black 8)


----------



## Trexthedinosaur

Definitely the best colour.


----------



## LeeTomo

My mk2 TT.


----------



## TTchan

^^ looks lovely and shiny 8)

A pic from yesterday morning...


----------



## Atom1

Dusk shot


----------



## warrenstuart

Looks amazing, if we were getting a new one (sadly we're not [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) it would be an s-line in brilliant black... very nice indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Gave her a much needed wash then a coat of Natty blue wax...smells like bubblegum... :lol: 
Nick.


----------



## TTchan

^^ That is one shiny bottom...looks amazing


----------



## ian222

Mine looks awful in the sunlight now, hate looking at it.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

TTchan said:


> ^^ That is one shiny bottom...looks amazing


Why thankyou Chantelle...always been a "bottoms man" I'm afraid,can't help it... :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart

ChallonaTTer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That is one shiny bottom...looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Why thankyou Chantelle...always been a "bottoms man" I'm afraid,can't help it... :lol:
Click to expand...

Without any doubt shiny bottoms are the best and that one is lovely!



ian222 said:


> Mine looks awful in the sunlight now, hate looking at it.


Ian your wheels are growing on me, i may even be rating your car as the best looking TT on the forum again soon


----------



## TTchan

Took some of my boy earlier...amazing iPhone app called snapseed did these 8)


----------



## ChallonaTTer

warrenstuart said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That is one shiny bottom...looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Why thankyou Chantelle...always been a "bottoms man" I'm afraid,can't help it... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without any doubt shiny bottoms are the best and that one is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looks awful in the sunlight now, hate looking at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian your wheels are growing on me, i may even be rating your car as the best looking TT on the forum again soon
Click to expand...

Cheers warrenstuart for that,can't wait to use my Das pro 6 m/c polisher on the car and get rid of the swirl marks bit by bit...  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] COME ON some good weather soon...please!! :roll: 
Nick.


----------



## paul4281

Cleaned my bottom the other day!


----------



## ian222

warrenstuart said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That is one shiny bottom...looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Why thankyou Chantelle...always been a "bottoms man" I'm afraid,can't help it... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without any doubt shiny bottoms are the best and that one is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looks awful in the sunlight now, hate looking at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian your wheels are growing on me, i may even be rating your car as the best looking TT on the forum again soon
Click to expand...

Cheers, I knew many wouldn't like them as much but sometimes a change is needed.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

TTchan said:


> Took some of my boy earlier...amazing iPhone app called snapseed did these 8)


Your boy looks handsome for sure Chantelle 8) I wish my two daughters and wife would take a modicum of interest in their cars as you do and would save me a lot of time and effort doing theirs all the time! :lol:


----------



## ian222




----------



## D4n91

ian222 said:


>


Stunning......black looks great when polished an waxed or even just washed and dried but its a PITA for scratches as we are finding out on the girlfriends mini


----------



## 44cmn

Just a few of my just polished car, hard work but very enjoyable. Now time for a relaxing beer


----------



## ChallonaTTer

spent 7 hours yesterday using my m/c polisher (das pro 6) :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart

Nice number plate 44CMN, didn't realise until i studied it for a min or so... doh!


----------



## TTchan

My boy in the sun yesterday 8)


----------



## SGT-tt

Here's my s-line se after my first attempt with a da polisher

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## dannyboyz4

Anyone noticed the slight difference in hue between the mk1 and m2 cars?

The mk1 has a tinge of brown in it, the mk2 is blacker.


----------



## warrenstuart

dannyboyz4 said:


> Anyone noticed the slight difference in hue between the mk1 and m2 cars?
> 
> The mk1 has a tinge of brown in it, the mk2 is blacker.


I think it just depends on which variant of black, when our Brilliant Black is parked next to our daughters Raven Black there is a very noticable difference, ours looks very black where as hers looks almost like a slate grey in some lights.

Warren.


----------



## TTchan

My beautiful boy 



















Was playing around on an app on my iPhone


----------



## TTchan

Beautiful day 8)


----------



## warrenstuart

Why has everybody got sunshine except for us today? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You always post up some nice pics Chantelle, maybe see your car in the flesh if you're going to evenTT13 ?


----------



## TTchan

warrenstuart said:


> Why has everybody got sunshine except for us today? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> You always post up some nice pics Chantelle, maybe see your car in the flesh if you're going to evenTT13 ?


I thought everyone had sunshine this week  how rubbish!

And no i can't make it, I'm seeing Robbie Williams at wembley that day  :lol:


----------



## rossored

Mines phantom black !!!!


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

After a quick clean


----------



## NotFromSomerset




----------



## TTchan

NotFromSomerset said:


>


Really like this pic !!!


----------



## NotFromSomerset

cheers. never thought i was the arty type clarence has changed me


----------



## TTchan

Quick wash 8)


----------



## patje007




----------



## X5TUU




----------



## TTchan

^^ those seats are amazing  8)


----------



## X5TUU

TTchan said:


> ^^ those seats are amazing  8)


cheers buddy, took me a while to find a decent 225 with baseball leather that wasnt wrecked lol ... and it turned up local (under 10miles from my house) ... I have been cleaning and feeding daily with Zymol Leather Cleaner and AG Leather Balm to make it very supple and bring back that leather smell


----------



## Gary the newb ee

Heres mine just after a quick was and detail



Reflection shot


----------



## NickG

Some awesome looking TT's on here! Love Black cars, they look amazing for all of 5 minutes until the dust get straight to them!!


----------



## warrenstuart

NickG said:


> Some awesome looking TT's on here! Love Black cars, they look amazing for all of 5 minutes until the dust get straight to them!!


The best colour by far... but not for long!


----------



## John-H

NotFromSomerset said:


>


That's a really nice picture - the TT always looks good from that angle


----------



## Atom1

I do like this angle


----------



## buddylove




----------



## warrenstuart

Just decided to bump this and see if we can get some new pics added 

Warren.


----------



## JordynKelly

Some of these cars are absolutely cracking!

Here's mine, on a good day...


----------



## Desmodave996

Here's a couple of our BB Mk1


----------



## burns

Looking good, Dave 8)

If you flip back a few pages, you might find some more pics of Suzy's car, back in the day :wink:


----------



## Desmodave996

burns said:


> Looking good, Dave 8)
> 
> If you flip back a few pages, you might find some more pics of Suzy's car, back in the day :wink:


Cheers Sara, looks grrrreat, still a pain to keep clean compared to avus!!


----------



## J3SHF

Moro comes close though :mrgreen:


----------



## warrenstuart

J3SHF said:


>


Love these low down shots 



J3SHF said:


> Moro comes close though


Looks black to me :wink:

Warren.


----------



## leeroyp1

I'd love a black tt.some of the shots are fantastic.


----------



## J3SHF

leeroyp1 said:


> I'd love a black tt.some of the shots are fantastic.


Sure you don't want a Morro blue TT :mrgreen:


----------



## TTchan

My boy a couple weeks back



And I just moved house so my boy now has his own bedroom...


----------



## warrenstuart

TTchan said:


> And I just moved house so my boy now has his own bedroom...


Oh excellent news [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## chazhs88

Gonna have to go and wash mine now, I feel bad not keeping it clean. :O


----------



## Audi Princess

Babycakes obviously isn't in your league yet guys.
But she's had new socks and shoes.
Plenty more to come x


----------



## warrenstuart

Just wanted to bump this back up to the top and see if anyone adds some more BB pics, maybe of a mk3 even??


----------



## warrenstuart

Any mk3 cars to add to this yet?


----------



## warrenstuart

Just giving this another bump to see if we can get some mk3s or new owners brilliant black TTs added 










Warren.


----------

